#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  A quick Mail Merge "If...then" question

## daroga

Hi everyone!

I'm just getting into the deeper depths of Mail Merge and have a quick question.

We're making mailing labels and would like both the husband and wife to have their name on the label.  But we obviously would not like to include someone's deceased spouse on the label.

With the "If Then" statements I've been able to create a document that will check the "SPOUSE" mergefield and check to see if it's blank.  If it's not blank, it will put a " & " + the data from the SPOUSE merge field in it.

Is it possible to setup a statement that will check to see if the SPOUSE mergefield has data in it AND that the SPOUSE_DEATH field is blank before printing the ampersand and the spouse's name?  Is there an easier way to do such a thing?

Thanks!

----------


## teylyn

Hi,

it may be easier to prepare the data in the source file with the addresses. If it is in Excel, it should be easy to create a column that calculates the correct names for the label.

----------

